# Anyone use WP eShop? I need help!



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I set up an online store using Wordpress eShop and I FINALLY got an order but is in the "failed" category! The order looks legit but next to the transaction number is says FRAUD. We only accept paypal currently and paypal notified us of payment and tells us we need to confirm. The address of the customer is unconfirmed according to paypal and the name of the sender is unverified. There are some slight name inconsistencies as well. First name on the email notification is different from the customer name and the email addy on paypal has different last name but first name is the same as the name on the email notification.

This is the first order and stupidly we never placed an order from ourselves after the eShop went live but all went well in test mode! 

Anyone have any experience with this that could help me?


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't have a WP shop, but I do know something about the fraud business and Paypal. If the names or billing address is different on the transaction page, I'd think twice about accepting that payment. 

My fraud payment was international and he filed a chargeback. Nothing I could do about it. He even used the same credit card and another address and name and made another purchase! He didn't file a chargeback on that one. Paypal was useless. I learned a lot about that process and it is pretty common actually. They just say that someone else used their card and they didn't authorize it. 

I wrote a blog post about it here: Chargeback Fraud From International Buyers.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I was completely unaware of this potential problem. I believe I got my issue straigtened out- I had some conflicting settings on my end which caused a red flag from my site. So far no problems!


----------

